# SE 1 Morning Session



## vandman (Oct 27, 2008)

Did anyone else find that the SE I morning session was really difficult?......


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought it was harder in the morning than the afternoon session. But, I felt better about it overall than I did last time. We'll see.


----------



## vandman (Oct 27, 2008)

Was the last test harder than this October? Was there any adjustment to the cut score?


----------



## buening (Oct 27, 2008)

I found the morning exam to be much more difficult than the afternoon. I think I should have studied more center of rigidity problems.

The afternoon portion of the SE II was impossible as well for the bridge portion. I'm hoping for quite a bit of leniency!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2008)

vandman said:


> Was the last test harder than this October? Was there any adjustment to the cut score?


Difficulty, I feel like this (October) was easier than the April one...at least for me.


----------

